# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Is there a "user_tables" in SQL like in Oracle?

## Greg Luce

Anyone know if there&#39;s a system resource like in Oracle where you can SELECT tablename FROM user_tables? I know there must be. I just want to make a simple report listing all 100+ tables in a DB and their recordcounts.

----------


## alakimov

Yes, run the query:
select name, * from sysobjects where type = &#39;u&#39; order by name


------------
Greg Luce at 12/7/2001 9:15:44 AM


Anyone know if there&#39;s a system resource like in Oracle where you can SELECT tablename FROM user_tables? I know there must be. I just want to make a simple report listing all 100+ tables in a DB and their recordcounts.

----------

